# I is for Infidel: From Holy War to Holy Terror in Afghanistan



## big bad john (6 Jun 2006)

I is for Infidel: From Holy War to Holy Terror in Afghanistan by Kathy Gannon:  A must read by one of the longest serving western journalists in the region.  The history of the country over the past two decades.  Chapters $22.07  http://www.chapters.indigo.ca/books/item/books-978158648312/1586483129/I+is+for+Infidel+From+Holy+War+to+Holy+Terror+in+Afghanistan?ref=Search+Books%3a+'i+is+for+infidel'


----------



## c4th (13 Jan 2007)

I just finished this book last week.  A fascinating account of an American female journalist's time in Afghanistan from 1986 to the present.  Free at the library.


----------

